# Tips on Buying a Mac off Kijiji/Craiglist



## awrawn (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello everyone, I've been a long time PC user and I've simply become annoyed and tired of all the viruses and miscellaneous problems the PC has on a daily basis. So I've decided to make the plunge and buy an Apple computer. 

I've decided I want the 13.3" Macbook Pro with the 2.26GHz. Being a student my budget is very tight so I've decided to buy it off Kijiji/Craigslist. So my question is what should I look for when buying a used Macbook or buying from one of those ads that say "BNIB NO TAX MEET UP IN DOWNTOWN TORONTO". Obviously I'm not trying to get mugged or get scammed, so I want to know what I should look for when I meet up with the person and examine the Mac. 

Seeing as I'm still in high school, I am not eligible for the student education discount, nor do I have any friends in University that are willing to help me out. XX)

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

awrawn said:


> Hello everyone, I've been a long time PC user and I've simply become annoyed and tired of all the viruses and miscellaneous problems the PC has on a daily basis. So I've decided to make the plunge and buy an Apple computer.
> 
> I've decided I want the 13.3" Macbook Pro with the 2.26GHz. Being a student my budget is very tight so I've decided to buy it off Kijiji/Craigslist. So my question is what should I look for when buying a used Macbook or buying from one of those ads that say "BNIB NO TAX MEET UP IN DOWNTOWN TORONTO". Obviously I'm not trying to get mugged or get scammed, so I want to know what I should look for when I meet up with the person and examine the Mac.
> 
> ...


To me the meet somewhere is a huge red flag. Is it stolen hence the seller wants to remain anonymous? 

You will need time to properly check out any computer sounds to me like this is set up to avoid that possibility.

Beyond that if the seller does not have the original install disks or does not know the admin password run don't walk away.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

always meet in a public place like a coffee shop, never ever - deal long distance or out side your travel means.
if you can not inspect the product - do not buy it. very simple...
if is too good to be true than it is.

also check the history of the seller by doing your own research.

but as i said... meet in person in a very public place and bring a friend - apple does not track stolen machines, you are welcome to ask if it is but that is up to you, so you can sleep better at night.... also do not give any personal information to seller...

Good luck...

i have sold through Kijiji in the past... yes it can get annoying - with people being disrespectful on what they think reality is. ( especially with electronics )
not so much with furniture it is great but then it brings up the question of thieves posing as buyers too.

one time this guy told me to bring a knife :lmao: - and meet at the university of Toronto... i laughed and reported him.


----------



## okaybuddy (Feb 19, 2004)

Test out anything you want to buy! I've heard horror stories from friends about missing ram faulty keys, dead pixels ... buyer beware.


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

I would say you can learn a lot just from the ad itself. Red flags for me (in addition to what others have posted):

1) If the ad is extremely short (just one or two sentences with not much info). If someone is selling a $1,000 machine for real, you would think they would put some effort into the ad.

2) If the ad is just a copy/paste of technical specs from the Apple website. Same reason as above.

3) If the ad is written in "nigerian scam" language or just generally weird/bad language. Do they sound like someone who would actually buy an expensive computer through legal means? For me, the situation you mentioned falls under this. Like, they're trying to sell a thousand dollar computer and they can't be bothered to write things out nicely? It seems fishy, and not worth the risk given that there are tons of sellers out there (both professional and private).

Bottom line, if you have any reason to not trust them, don't.

Edit: Also look at the reason they have for selling (or ask them) and see whether it's believable - avoid those that say "this Macbook is only 1 month old but I got a new one from work so I have to sell it at a big discount!!!" or something like that.


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

I get it that you are on a budget being a student, but why not go to the Apple store online and get a refurb machine? That way you get a warranty and arent dealing with some random guy who put a free ad on kijiji? I think you'd sleep better if you had a legit deal and you cant be sure of that when buying from a stranger in the street.

Funkynassau


----------



## awrawn (Aug 4, 2009)

Funkynassau said:


> I get it that you are on a budget being a student, but why not go to the Apple store online and get a refurb machine? That way you get a warranty and arent dealing with some random guy who put a free ad on kijiji? I think you'd sleep better if you had a legit deal and you cant be sure of that when buying from a stranger in the street.
> 
> Funkynassau


From buying off Kijiji, I am able to avoid various sales taxes, hence saving over $100. Also by buying from the Apple site, I would be forced to use one of my parent's credit card, which I highly doubt they'll let me for such a big some of money. But then again it would be safer than bringing cash to a stranger for an in person transaction...

Another factor is that the Apple site does not have any refurbished 13.3" MBP's yet.

Is there specifically anything I should check on the Macbook before buying? Say I turn on the Macbook, is there anything I should click into in order to verify that the Macbook is indeed a legit buy?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No offense, but if you aren't old enough to have your parents' support for this purchase, there is no chance that you are old enough to be buying anything from Craigslist or kijiji--probably not even old enough for the somewhat safer ehMac purchase. How pissed off would your parents be if you were scammed? How about if you were robbed?

Refurbs come and go on Apple's website, so checking back would get you what you wanted. More importantly, work this out with your parents--and check the free student iPod and printer threads for what else Apple offers.

What will you do if the computer fails in a day or a week? Buying a computer from strangers is not for the novice. At least on ehMac you can check out previous posts, and ask for feedback--and check it out.

In any case, if you want to learn more about not getting scammed, see the following, and always buy locally:
ScamBaiting at it's finest - Scam Baiting for Fun and Justice theScamBaiter.com
Welcome to the 419 Eater





awrawn said:


> From buying off Kijiji, I am able to avoid various sales taxes, hence saving over $100. Also by buying from the Apple site, I would be forced to use one of my parent's credit card, which I highly doubt they'll let me for such a big some of money. But then again it would be safer than bringing cash to a stranger for an in person transaction...
> 
> Another factor is that the Apple site does not have any refurbished 13.3" MBP's yet.
> 
> Is there specifically anything I should check on the Macbook before buying? Say I turn on the Macbook, is there anything I should click into in order to verify that the Macbook is indeed a legit buy?


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

At the very least, buy a Mac that has Applecare (and ask the seller for the serial number ahead of time so that you can verify the Applecare period on the Apple website).


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

no one on this site can give you a complete list of all the thing to check in a used computer, although everything said is useful. if you don't have a pretty good idea of what the machine and system are like, you are jumping into a lottery. even with an honest seller you could have a problem the next day.instead of deciding which model you would like, find something you can easily afford. other than being fashionable, even a mac a couple of generations back will probably do what you want. also more likely you will find an honest deal with an older cheaper machine...


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

1) Open System Profiler and check to make sure the specs are as reported, especially VRAM, RAM, and HD space
2) Look for dents and damage, sticky keys, dead pixels
3) Ask why they are selling and see what they say
4) Make sure they include the original software that came with the machine

I went with a friend once to check out a Powerbook that he wanted to buy and these four points were dealbreakers which my friend wouldn't have known to check. I hope they help you!

Oh yeah, always bargain  See if he'll throw in a printer or USB key or software, etc.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

awrawn said:


> Hello everyone, I've been a long time PC user and I've simply become annoyed and tired of all the viruses and miscellaneous problems the PC has on a daily basis. So I've decided to make the plunge and buy an Apple computer.
> 
> I've decided I want the 13.3" Macbook Pro with the 2.26GHz. Being a student my budget is very tight so I've decided to buy it off Kijiji/Craigslist. So my question is what should I look for when buying a used Macbook or buying from one of those ads that say "BNIB NO TAX MEET UP IN DOWNTOWN TORONTO". Obviously I'm not trying to get mugged or get scammed, so I want to know what I should look for when I meet up with the person and examine the Mac.
> 
> ...


What do you intend to do that you believe you need a MBP?


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

boukman2 said:


> also more likely you will find an honest deal with an older cheaper machine...


I don't know about that. There are plenty of old iBooks and so on being sold that have flaky logic boards or problems that the owner has noticed and is trying to get rid of it before they get too bad to sell. Plus if you buy an old machine, you have no recourse with Applecare - especially useful if this is your first Mac. Basically if something happens tomorrow, you're screwed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

HowEver said:


> No offense, but if you aren't old enough to have your parents' support for this purchase, there is no chance that you are old enough to be buying anything from Craigslist or kijiji--probably not even old enough for the somewhat safer ehMac purchase. How pissed off would your parents be if you were scammed? How about if you were robbed?


The OP didn't say his parents didn't support the purchase, just that they likely wouldn't put it on their credit card.

To awrawn, I have bought and sold plenty of things on Kijiji, Craigslist and even ehMac. It isn't rocket science, if it sounds to good to be true, it is, if something smells fishy, it is, always go with your gut, better to be safe than sorry.

Now for someone who is young and inexperienced, your "gut" probably isn't fully developed yet so make sure you get your parents or an adult whose judgement is reliable to look at whatever ad you are contemplating to assess it for you and then have them go with you to conduct the transaction. 

Getting the original box and being shown the original receipt should be discussed in your initial contact. The box is less of an issue if they can't provide it, but if the say they can't find the receipt or threw it away or lost it or some such excuse, on such a relatively new item you can be 99% sure it is stolen and don't even consider going ahead.

Again as already stated, meet preferably in a public place and make sure the Macbook Pro is booted up from a cold start and "play" with it for a while, if they won't let you do this, run, don't walk away.

It is also always preferable to buy a computer which has some existing warranty on it, which being that you are looking to buy the new Macbook Pro will certainly be the case. Also make sure they provide you with at least a hand written receipt.

The advice that Puccasaurus offered should also be included.

Follow common sense, get an adult involved and you should be fine with a person to person sale based on my experience and IMHO.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

awrawn said:


> Hello everyone, I've been a long time PC user and I've simply become annoyed and tired of all the viruses and miscellaneous problems the PC has on a daily basis. So I've decided to make the plunge and buy an Apple computer.
> 
> I've decided I want the 13.3" Macbook Pro with the 2.26GHz. Being a student my budget is very tight so I've decided to buy it off Kijiji/Craigslist. So my question is what should I look for when buying a used Macbook or buying from one of those ads that say "BNIB NO TAX MEET UP IN DOWNTOWN TORONTO". Obviously I'm not trying to get mugged or get scammed, so I want to know what I should look for when I meet up with the person and examine the Mac.
> 
> ...



In fairness, there can be some good deals to be had on Craigslist and Kijiji, but you really do have to take extra precautions compared to the trading post on ehMac (you've look here first, I hope), where personal reputation matters a lot such that the seller has a vested interest in conducting a good deal. 

Getting back to those precautions...since you don't know the seller and you're dealing with a transaction involving large amounts of cash, meet in a public space. It's also wise to have a parent or friend accompany you (and indicate that to the seller, too). If possible, don't sit there carrying an envelope full of cash. If you're meeting in a mall, arrange to go to the bank together in the mall (after you've inspected the product and have made a firm decision to buy). That way, the cash goes to the seller and you're not putting yourself in a potentially bad spot. 

Also, given your age, be sure that you discuss with a parent beforehand your purchase decision. Personally, I would wait for a deal on ehMac first.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

screature said:


> The OP didn't say his parents didn't support the purchase, just that they likely wouldn't put it on their credit card.


Good point, but I thought there might be something else behind the comment.

That said, credit card purchases often offer extra warranty and safety--as do store purchases with warranties, return periods, lots of safeguards in place. When was the last time the topic of someone mugged you cash in an Apple store came up?

Apple Store and Best Buy do hundreds of millions of dollars in sales. For some, it's a safer purchase all round.

If you can wait 30 days, and can post a bit more, post a want-to-buy ad in the ehMac classifieds, that should attract some attention, although obviously anyone seeing this thread has an idea of what you're looking for!


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

Check the SN and make sure it is not stolen, yesterday there was a case on one of those court TV shows where someone ended up with a stolen MBP. The person whom they bought it from tried to say they bought it from someone else but could not give much info on the person they bought it from. Make sure you know who you are buying from, where they live, and possibly get there DL number so if you have an issue with the laptop being stolen you will have something to give the PD to prove that you bought it from someone else. Also another thing that I have learned from watching many court TV shows is always pay with a check, never cash, so you have proof of payment.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Darien Red Sox said:


> Check the SN and make sure it is not stolen, yesterday there was a case on one of those court TV shows where someone ended up with a stolen MBP. The person whom they bought it from tried to say they bought it from someone else but could not give much info on the person they bought it from. Make sure you know who you are buying from, where they live, and possibly get there DL number so if you have an issue with the laptop being stolen you will have something to give the PD to prove that you bought it from someone else. Also another thing that I have learned from watching many court TV shows is always pay with a check, never cash, so you have proof of payment.


It is really unlikely a Craigslist/kijiji seller would take a cheque; they would just assume you're the scammer.

If you want proof of payment, print a receipt that both seller and buyer can sign, repeating the entire posted ad. I've done this as both buyer and seller, and it does give some peace of mind.

As for checking the serial number to make sure it isn't stolen, the only time that could possible work is if you google the serial number and it comes up on a forum like this one. Otherwise, even Apple stores couldn't tell you, by serial number.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Instead of getting ripped of on some fake MBP offer - especially since such transactions have gone bad and resulted in robberies that have made it on to the nightly news...

If you have an existing PC, just wipe Windoze out, plunk Ubuntu on it, and not worry about viruses that way. No need to spend large cash on a new machine, especially since you are not old enough to have a credit card - therefore you are not using any high end software that is mandatory for some hard skills style college program. OpenOffice will handle all of the usual tasks, and Ubuntu is stable enough for regular use. The added bonus is that with Ubuntu (or whatever Linux / BSD distro) you can entirely learn about computers, operating systems and programming, if that turns the crank. Otherwise, all common programs are available for Linux - making it an excellent replacement for dopey old Winblow$ - without the large cash or crazy deals at the Castle Frank subway station, in which we will get to watch a simulation of the transaction on CrimeStoppers......


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

Depending on how much you are actually going to save by buying it from someone on kijiji I would rather pay a bit more and buy it from apple or at least from a store where you'd have some kind of warrenty if you find any problems once you get it home. A lot of the newer stuff on websites like that is so badly priced I don't know why anyone wouldn't just buy new.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

greydoggie said:


> Depending on how much you are actually going to save by buying it from someone on kijiji I would rather pay a bit more and buy it from apple or at least from a store where you'd have some kind of warrenty if you find any problems once you get it home. A lot of the newer stuff on websites like that is so badly priced I don't know why anyone wouldn't just buy new.


If you buy a Mac that still has warranty left on it the warranty is transferable and you can still buy Apple Care on it to extend the warranty even longer.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Darien Red Sox said:


> Check the SN and make sure it is not stolen, yesterday there was a case on one of those court TV shows where someone ended up with a stolen MBP. The person whom they bought it from tried to say they bought it from someone else but could not give much info on the person they bought it from. Make sure you know who you are buying from, where they live, and possibly get there DL number so if you have an issue with the laptop being stolen you will have something to give the PD to prove that you bought it from someone else. Also another thing that I have learned from watching many court TV shows is always pay with a check, never cash, so you have proof of payment.


devil's advocate: How the hell does any find you out after they purchased a MB, MBpro that was stolen?

buy it enjoy it... pay in cash... simple - you use a hotmail account with dumby contact info on sites like kijiji/craiglists.

Apple does not care nor keep track of stolen serial numbers.

Police do not even care, I called them up and they said - we will never recover it, just call your insurance and deal with it.

so if you want to purchase a laptop go for it, ask if it is stolen ( so you can say you did ) how ever the other party answers is up to them.

but like i said - contact by email, dumby account, pay in cash, sign nothing - you will never see those people again... meet in a public coffee place with a friend for piece of mind. - always buy something under warranty - so if it ever does have an issue you have warranty - very simple.

Topic is over done at this point.. to the original poster: TALK TO YOUR PARENTS before deciding what you want to do... if you are under 18, any deals that do happen are illegal anyway, not binding - an adult is a must.

when sell computers we never ever deal with a person under 18 - it is not legal.. bad business practice if you do.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

macintosh doctor said:


> Topic is over done at this point.. to the original poster: TALK TO YOUR PARENTS before deciding what you want to do... if you are under 18, any deals that do happen are illegal anyway, not binding - an adult is a must.
> 
> when sell computers we never ever deal with a person under 18 - it is not legal.. bad business practice if you do.


I'm not trying to derail the thread here, but how is selling a computer to someone under 18 illegal? Where's that law found? I don't think this is accurate.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mac_geek said:


> I'm not trying to derail the thread here, but how is selling a computer to someone under 18 illegal? Where's that law found? I don't think this is accurate.


I have to agree. Uhhh???  I'd like to see the statute.


----------



## jlan (Jul 8, 2008)

awrawn said:


> Hello everyone, I've been a long time PC user and I've simply become annoyed and tired of all the viruses and miscellaneous problems the PC has on a daily basis. So I've decided to make the plunge and buy an Apple computer.
> 
> I've decided I want the 13.3" Macbook Pro with the 2.26GHz. Being a student my budget is very tight so I've decided to buy it off Kijiji/Craigslist. So my question is what should I look for when buying a used Macbook or buying from one of those ads that say "BNIB NO TAX MEET UP IN DOWNTOWN TORONTO". Obviously I'm not trying to get mugged or get scammed, so I want to know what I should look for when I meet up with the person and examine the Mac.
> 
> ...


Hi 

I have one 15" bought nov 2007. upgraded to 200G hd and 4G ram. If interested pm me. I am in Markham. pick at my office. I did buy the 13" mbp. I was going for 2.26 but bought the higher one. I you go with lower 2.26, I have the ram for it. still packed. I bought from OWC.

Thanks

Jacques


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

You are not an adult until you are 18 and over - every knows that... so if the 'child' wants a contract - i.e phone, credit card etc - purchase any product over a certain amount - i have the right to sue the parent of the child, if they fail to obligate the contract.. also I think it is a UN and Canadian Law... 

go try to buy a house, or anything.. in fact call up the Apple Store and see if they will sell to a minor with out adult supervision or signature - they will not because it is not binding.

here is a quick link on ages and responsibilities... ANY RESPONSIBLE RETAILER WILL NOT SELL TO A MINOR, because if a minor changes their mind you are screwed or you will have to sue the parents - now how will that look?
best to avoid uncomfortable issues. - that is our moto at our place

when the are 18 and over : - enter into contracts [Common Law, Sale of Goods Act] 

http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache...tario+canada&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=safari


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

You do not enter into a contract to make a simple cash purchase. 

Also if you actually read the details in the link you provided in Ontario:

16 & OVER
** You are considered an adult under the Provincial Offences Act, *

and again:

UNDER 18

* The United Nations Convention on the Rights of the Child applies to you. This international agreement sets out minimum and basic standards that all people under 18 should be entitled to. These standards include your right to protection from abuse and exploitation, and respect for your views. 

* You can be sued on contracts for necessities (example: housing) *and for goods and services if you benefit from the contract *[Common Law, Age of Majority and Accountability Act] 

* You require a “litigation guardian” (an adult to represent you) to sue someone or be sued unless a court orders that you be allowed to do so on your own [Rules of Civil Procedure, Age of Majority and Accountability Act] 

* A “litigation guardian” may be ordered to represent you in legal proceedings where you are not a party but your interests require separate representation [Rules of Civil Procedure]


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

macintosh doctor said:


> You are not an adult until you are 18 and over - every knows that... so if the 'child' wants a contract - i.e phone, credit card etc - purchase any product over a certain amount - i have the right to sue the parent of the child, if they fail to obligate the contract.. also I think it is a UN and Canadian Law...
> 
> go try to buy a house, or anything.. in fact call up the Apple Store and see if they will sell to a minor with out adult supervision or signature - they will not because it is not binding.
> 
> ...


This is a joke, right?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

expergo said:


> This is a joke, right?


Not your usual knee-slapper...

In any case, if anyone here doesn't know the OP wants to buy a computer by now--nearly 500 thread views later--no point posting an ad anyways.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

screature said:


> You do not enter into a contract to make a simple cash purchase.


You maybe correct - but to avoid issues of returns and exchanges etc... it is easier to nip it at the point of purchase.

I have no problem selling to minors but at an amount over a certain amount i rather feel comfortable - than have an adult follow up with a visit, saying you should of known better agree?

I have a funny story, i started my computer company when i was 16 - when i believe i was 18 i wanted to buy a volvo... i went in to a dealer, they did not give me the time of day.. i went home began subbing. 
My father asked ' what is it boy?' i told him, he took me back to the dealer and the dealer tried to sell the car to my father, but he replied " i am not interested, i am not the Ambassador - the kid is, i will sit here and read the paper - sell the boy the car before he starts to cry again " - long story short i did get the car but not with out my father...

yes - slightly different point but all the same.

I am not disagreeing but - if it would be less complicated if an adult were present - for all purchases over $1200 - i guess many would disagree with me, but you are welcome to.. i am just playing devil's advocate to open peoples' eyes to other situations that may or may not arise.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I definitely agree it is better that an an adult be present and I also recommend that in one of my posts to the OP. Just pickin' at the details of one of your posts is all. 

BTW, good story, sounds like your Dad was kinda like mine.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

By the way, not that we all need one, but thanks for the reminder how life in the PC world is still dominated by viruses and similar problems.

It seems people are either plagued by PC crap or never have a problem at all--until they have one.




awrawn said:


> Hello everyone, I've been a long time PC user and I've simply become annoyed and tired of all the viruses and miscellaneous problems the PC has on a daily basis. So I've decided to make the plunge and buy an Apple computer.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
Of course, a PC does not need to have Windoze and the associated problems - when one can easily install a Linux distribution on the same machine with little or no investment. This is especially true of someone of high school age, when they have ample time to learn about computers, their minds are curious and open to new stuff and are entirely able to hack out a base of knowledge simply because they have curiosity and time.

Such things are more difficult when one is older, since many people end up with "mission cirital" work on the computer, or have so much work to do they don't have time to learn about new things.

A PC does not mean one is stuck with Windoze and viruses at all - Linux can provide someone with a high degree of usability and a high degree of security, which is apparent because OSX uses a similar underpinning that Linux has, with the main difference being the Aqua GUI, as opposed to something like KDE or Gnome on Linux, and perhaps some lack of certain applications, though really, for high school style tasks, Linux has it entirely covered with OpenOffice...


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

My son is 21 and when he was 17 he wanted to get a cell phone, not a pay as you go, but one thru Rogers with a regular monthly fee. They wouldn't even talk to him til I agreed to have my name on the bill, they said he was too young to have his own account. So I agreed and he got his phone. Once he turned 18 my name could be removed from his account. So there does seem to be some rules about age.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

This would be company policy and to protect themselves from having to deal with angry parents who they then might have to sue to get their money. It is definitely prudent on the part of companies to follow this type of policy, but that doesn't mean it is illegal.


----------



## tdlfoto (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm currently looking to get some peripherals (wireless mouse and keyboard, some airport stuff) and I keep seeing ads on CL from a seller in Toronto, downtown "near the skydome" with a phone # 416 732 2503. Has a variety of items so I'm thinking maybe it s grey-market sort of thing? Anyone had experience buying from this seller?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

tdlfoto said:


> I'm currently looking to get some peripherals (wireless mouse and keyboard, some airport stuff) and I keep seeing ads on CL from a seller in Toronto, downtown "near the skydome" with a phone # 416 732 2503. Has a variety of items so I'm thinking maybe it s grey-market sort of thing? Anyone had experience buying from this seller?


Looks like it's either a store, or a bunch of stuff "fell off a truck."

BACK TO SCHOOL SALE -  Aluminum 13-inch MacBook Pro - LOWEST PRICES


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

HowEver said:


> Looks like it's either a store, or a bunch of stuff "fell off a truck."
> 
> BACK TO SCHOOL SALE -  Aluminum 13-inch MacBook Pro - LOWEST PRICES


it is off the truck.. because at those prices no one is making money.
well one person is - the seller


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Looks like it's either a store, or a bunch of stuff "fell off a truck."
> 
> BACK TO SCHOOL SALE -  Aluminum 13-inch MacBook Pro - LOWEST PRICES


PSST Hey buddy, wanna buy a good set of home stereo speakers? Got em in the back of my truck!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

wslctrc said:


> PSST Hey buddy, wanna buy a good set of home stereo speakers? Got em in the back of my truck!


be sure to bring at least 4 of your friends, most definitely meet at a public place with this guy..not to mention take a cab away from him - do not drive there, because he will take your plate down and re- invest by visiting you at night.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

macintosh doctor said:


> be sure to bring at least 4 of your friends, most definitely meet at a public place with this guy..not to mention take a cab away from him - do not drive there, because he will take your plate down and re- invest by visiting you at night.



Come on down, 10's of unsatisfied customers! :lmao:


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

wslctrc said:


> Come on down, 10's of unsatisfied customers! :lmao:


take your ring and watch off before shaking his hand..
otherwise you will be with out those too.



I googled that guys phone number
he appears on a lot of sites - his motto - is " bring cash - no tax"
of course there is no tax, it is hot and his address on the invoice would read
"Country Style"
:lmao:


----------



## tdlfoto (Sep 14, 2009)

ya, i'll just buy it at the Apple Store at Yorkdale today.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

tdlfoto said:


> ya, i'll just buy it at the Apple Store at Yorkdale today.


Be careful! It's a busy place and someone might bump into you...


----------



## Kaiu (Sep 3, 2009)

HowEver said:


> No offense, but if you aren't old enough to have your parents' support for this purchase, there is no chance that you are old enough to be buying anything from Craigslist or kijiji--probably not even old enough for the somewhat safer ehMac purchase. How pissed off would your parents be if you were scammed? How about if you were robbed?
> 
> Refurbs come and go on Apple's website, so checking back would get you what you wanted. More importantly, work this out with your parents--and check the free student iPod and printer threads for what else Apple offers.
> 
> ...



Actually I started buying/selling phones when I was 15, I got my first cell phone in 1999 when I entered grade 9, my parents never knew until grade 11 or 12 lol?

I made all my PC's without parents consent through high school.... they never bought a computer even once... all with my own savings lol


----------



## MikoMew (Aug 24, 2009)

Kaiu said:


> Actually I started buying/selling phones when I was 15, I got my first cell phone in 1999 when I entered grade 9, my parents never knew until grade 11 or 12 lol?
> 
> I made all my PC's without parents consent through high school.... they never bought a computer even once... all with my own savings lol


dam your smart! help me


----------



## awrawn (Aug 4, 2009)

thread starter here, i actually just spent a few more bucks and bought a MacBook Pro 13" 2.53ghz model.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

awrawn said:


> thread starter here, i actually just spent a few more bucks and bought a MacBook Pro 13" 2.53ghz model.


Congrats! I hope you enjoy it! What kind of truck was it? Just kidding, I hope you are happy with your new mbp!


----------

